# Clausing Model 110-aka Atlas 4800



## NewmetalMark (Nov 14, 2010)

Does anyone out there have a Clausing Model 100 Mk3/ Atlas 4800 lathe? The clutch/countershaft assy cover on mine was at one time broken and welded back together. The previous owner passed away before completing the repair and I'd like to work on putting it back together. I have a 4800 manual with an exploded parts diagram. but if someone has one intact and running I like to swap info/pics for comparison.


----------



## BrassBuilder (Nov 22, 2010)

I have one that I will be parting out hopefully by the end of the year. I will have that part available, but if you only need a picture for right now, I can help you on that.

I will have the countershaft cover, the side cover, the original stand, the gearbox and leadscrew assy, and the bottom part of the apron available. I am in the process of CNCing mine.

I sent you an email too.

Mike


----------

